
Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey Giving Third of His Stock to Staff Equity Pool - olliepop
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-23/twitter-ceo-jack-dorsey-giving-third-of-his-stock-to-staff-equity-pool
======
jluxenberg
[https://twitter.com/jack/status/657351519461707776](https://twitter.com/jack/status/657351519461707776)

